# 1965 Jeep Gladiator "Old Red"



## GhostMedic

So I just picked up a 1965 Jeep Gladiator stepside pickup.
She's running a 232 I-6 with a 3-on-the-tree and Dana 44 axles front and rear with 4.08 gears

Here are some more pic of her.























So I figure I'll post up pics of the things I have gotten for Old Red.

Junkyard Find Of A Roll Bar Mounted To 1/8" Diamond Plate Steel And A 1995 Dodge ram 1500 35-gallon Fuel Tank


New Fenders From A M416 Trailer


5-Gallon Fuel Cans (Cause I Can  )


Holders For Above Fuel Cans


New Shifter Knob (Factory One Was Missing And I Thought This Was Classy)


"New" Radio; FM/CB Radio From Sears


Bottle Opener For Bedside 


New CB Antenna To Be Mounted On Roll Bar Between Fog Lights


----------



## LincTex

Your "junkyard finds" are FAR cooler than the ones around here....



GhostMedic said:


> Bottle Opener For Bedside


That needs to be very near the tailgate (and inside the bed), so you don't have to move in order to open the bottle


----------



## TheLazyL

I'm in love....

Good fine!


----------



## mojo4

So are you gonna do over the engine or get a new one? Are parts hard to find for that model since im sure they never sold many to start with.


----------



## helicopter5472

Looks like you have your work "cut out" ahead.  Great find, they were a tough truck, but as mentioned not a popular sell for jeep. Now you have a chance to do it your way


----------



## LincTex

mojo4 said:


> So are you gonna do over the engine or get a new one?


Taken care of, that engine will last as many more years as it already has!!


----------



## readytogo

*Good Luck*

:2thumb:
http://www.ebay.com/bhp/amc-232-engine

http://www.autopartsobsolete.com/1965-71-Jeep-carburetor-232-6cyl-nos-carter-4016.html

http://jeep-parts.uneedapart.com/jeep-gladiator-parts.php


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Nice find! She's rough, but they was tough trucks. Yall get that all finished up she'll be a jewel!

That be a good engine to.

I've always liked em. Couple fellers round here used ta have em an they was a great huntin truck.


----------



## GhostMedic

Look for updates Friday night or Saturday morning. Throwing three hard days of work at her and hoping me and my buddy can get her to pass NY Inspection. Will post lots of pics and maybe some vids for y'all to droll over.


----------



## GhostMedic

So got a good deal accomplished with Old Red in three days. Wanted to get more done but ran into some wiring SNAFUs and than it rained the last day I was working on her. Here are some updated pics.

Cleaned off the washer fluid bag


Got the new bed floor in place (Still need to weld it in)


Uncovered the Paint and Trim code. Paint comes back to Presidential Red.


Got the "new" tail-lights wired up and working. 


New fender mocked up after lots of cutting with an angle grinder to get the old one off (Looked like the PO welded the nuts on the original mount bolts)




And the new turn signal assembly since the one in my truck is shot (The ring type assembly in the column for the turn signals and 4-ways)



Also picked up a Tach and some floor mats on sale from Advance Auto Parts

Than we got adventurous and took out the gauge cluster to see if the bulbs were shot in them (they aren't) and to see if we could figure out why the turn signal indicators aren't working on it.





And than found this under the hood. Not sure if the PO converted to one-wire alternator and just said screw these wires or what was going on.


----------



## mojo4

As if dealing with 60 year old parts wasn't enough of a hassle you also get to undue 6 decades of shade tree wrenching! At least if you complete the job im sure you will be intimately familiar with every nut bolt and wire!!


----------

